# Bending Brass



## Myfordman (18 Jan 2015)

want to make a quantity of the part shown in the drawing from stock brass angle 10 x10 x1.5 or imperial equivalent.





Where suppliers state the type of brass angle they tend to quote CZ121 which looks to be formulated for best machining quality rather than bending.

I need to start from stock material as I don't have the equipment needed to form the angle from sheet stock which has optimum bending qualities.

My question is how readily can 1.5mm thick CZ121 be formed to a 5mm radius on a scale from "piece of cake why even ask" to " you have got to be joking mate"

Also will heat be needed - desirable - helpful - essential etc

This will affect how I design and build the bending tool.

n.b. The overall length will be about 300mm. The drawing just shows this particular formed feature.


TIA

Bob


----------



## Doug B (18 Jan 2015)

I seem to remember from my collage days that you just need to anneal the area to be bent, Bob, you could then presumably just bend it in a press or a vice


----------



## marcros (18 Jan 2015)

I also remember from Richard t that annealing brass is the opposite of steel, so you have to cool it slowly for annealing and quench it for tempering. But do check that I remembered correctly.


----------



## Wildman (18 Jan 2015)

marcros":27vigjma said:


> I also remember from Richard t that annealing brass is the opposite of steel, so you have to cool it slowly for annealing and quench it for tempering. But do check that I remembered correctly.


Other way round quench brass to anneal it.


----------



## Doug B (18 Jan 2015)

With Brass you can do either quench it or let it cool slowly either way it will make it pliable


----------



## monkeybiter (18 Jan 2015)

Wildman":3ljodo81 said:


> marcros":3ljodo81 said:
> 
> 
> > I also remember from Richard t that annealing brass is the opposite of steel, so you have to cool it slowly for annealing and quench it for tempering. But do check that I remembered correctly.
> ...



This is what I'd always heard.


----------



## marcros (18 Jan 2015)

My mistake.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Jan 2015)

Yup. Brass, copper and silver anneal by quenching.


----------



## Myfordman (18 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the ideas chaps. I've ordered some brass angle to have a play with.

Bob


----------



## SteveW1000 (20 Jan 2015)

The other thing to be aware of is some Brass is hot short which means it will crumble if bent hot. Either quench or air cool before bending.


----------



## sunnybob (4 Feb 2015)

I might be a bit late here, but you are going to struggle getting those dimensions.
8mm on the flange, 1-5mm on the side wall from a 10mm angle leaves you 0.5mm for the cut.


----------



## monkeybiter (4 Feb 2015)

I would have thought you would shear cut at that thickness, snips or guillotine.


----------

